# Introducing new cat to the great outdoors



## Peachmonster (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

We've had our cat for nearly two weeks, and are starting to plan for introducing him to the great outdoors in two weeks time:. There's plenty of advice around on when you start to let the cat out (after 3-4 weeks), and to do this shortly before mealtime for the first time, but I can't find any more detail than this (if I've missed a thread on here, please could you point me in the right direction!).

Last night for the first time, he showed interest in going outside (mewing by the door after my boyfriend had got back in from doing the bins). He's settled in very quickly, so we're thinking we will see how he is when he's been here 3 weeks, and maybe start letting him out then.

What have you all done when letting your cats out for the first time? Is it ok to let them out all day once they've had one short trip out to the garden:eek6:, or should it be done gradually over a long time?? We intend to start letting him out on a Friday evening (just before his teatime), and then allowing him out a little longer over Sat and Sun while we're around, but would the next Monday be too soon to leave him out all day if we're both out at work?? We don't have a cat flap (yet), so that will make a bit of a difference too I suppose.

Thanks!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Peachmonster said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've had our cat for nearly two weeks, and are starting to plan for introducing him to the great outdoors in two weeks time:. There's plenty of advice around on when you start to let the cat out (after 3-4 weeks), and to do this shortly before mealtime for the first time, but I can't find any more detail than this (if I've missed a thread on here, please could you point me in the right direction!).
> 
> ...


First things first is he neutered?

if hes not dont let him out til he is


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

My kitten is an indoor cat as were all my previous cats so how you go about this is a mystery to me.The only piece of advice /comment I can make is that if you are out all day is there somewhere your cat can shelter/feel safe in till you come home.If something happens while you are out even a heavy downpour , he will feel much happier if he has a dry hideaway till you return.I would personally get a catflap installed and him happy using it before I let him when you are not around.Good luck I hope it all goes ok.


----------



## Peachmonster (Jul 27, 2010)

luisa said:


> First things first is he neutered?
> 
> if hes not dont let him out til he is


Good question! Yes, he's neutered and micro chipped.


----------



## Peachmonster (Jul 27, 2010)

buffie said:


> My kitten is an indoor cat as were all my previous cats so how you go about this is a mystery to me.The only piece of advice /comment I can make is that if you are out all day is there somewhere your cat can shelter/feel safe in till you come home.If something happens while you are out even a heavy downpour , he will feel much happier if he has a dry hideaway till you return.I would personally get a catflap installed and him happy using it before I let him when you are not around.Good luck I hope it all goes ok.


We are thinking of getting a cat flap - but it will have to go into a double glazed patio door! I think you have to get whole new double glazed pane made with a cat flap in it. Until we get that sorted, I'll make sure he has some shelter. I saw this on the pets at home website: Outdoor Plastic Cat House by KatKabin | Pets at Home

Has anyone had a cat flap fitted to a double glazed door??


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Peachmonster said:


> Good question! Yes, he's neutered and micro chipped.


Thats good.

I was asking simply as un-neuterd toms tend to just roam off on a wonder looking for a play mate :lol:

most people in the threads i have read would normally say keep the cat indoors for the first 5-6 weeks... then let them out on a harness/lead for a few days

Before then letting them out supervised and then letting them roam in and out as they please.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That looks great ,just make sure if you are using it with the cat flap he knows how to use the flap(some cats can be extremely thick)If you get it and use it in the house till he gets used to it it would probably be better.Good luck


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> That looks great ,just make sure if you are using it with the cat flap he knows how to use the flap(some cats can be extremely thick)If you get it and use it in the house till he gets used to it it would probably be better.Good luck


roflol, that reminds me of one we had.... he never quite figured what the cat flap was for, he used it a door knocker... he would sit in his cat run for ages then when he wanted to some inside he would rattle the cat flap like a moron until we heard him and opened the door for him.


----------



## NelsonsStaff (Jun 24, 2010)

Nelson won't be allowed to go out by himself until he has been chipped and neturered (in October), but I am taking him out on the harness and lead so he gets used to the sights and smells before going into the big wide world by himself (although at the moment he freeks out something badly when cars go past) 

I love the idea of that cat kennel as well, may just have to invest on one of those as another place for him to go if he wants to.


----------

